# Training traps .. High reps lower weight VS Less reps higher weight



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

When I work traps I do about 20 reps of 60kg barbell shrugs and I do about five sets, so a hundred reps in total. Do you think increasing the weight and lowering the reps would increase muscle mass compared with what I am doing now? what do you do and does it work? comments appreciated =]


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I do traps at the end of my back day, I do...

5x5 bb shrugs

3x12 db shrugs

40x1 bb shrugs (burn set)

Seems to work well for me, if I hit the 5 or 12 reps for each set then I up the weight


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

mix it up week by week


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I like to go heavy. I've gone up to 270 kg for 4-6 reps. Sometimes I like to go light and do hip reps with a squeeze/pause at the top.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Did mine this morning.

3x20 of power shrugs followed by 3x15 behind the back.

Only started doing the power shrugs a month or so ago and I reckon they're better than any other shrug I've tried for growth.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the hammer strength bench thing, load it up with 120kg a side and rep out as many as I can for 4 sets


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Heavy pulls and upright rows IMO that's more than enough.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I work high to low reps and progress the weight.

Example would be 2x25 1x15 1x10 2x8.

And deads work them a treat as well


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Get yourself a big deadlift.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't directly train them myself


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I normally do 3 heavy sets on bb shrugs 6-10 reps

then do 3 high rep sets on cable shrugs (on seated cable row machine) 15-20 reps.

My traps have been a weak point but are now coming up.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Heavy weights. My traps are dis-proportionally large compared to the rest of my body and I do 3 sets of 10 reps on shrugs


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Heavy deadlifts always serve my traps well. Very rarely do I hit them directly


----------

